# R3Blurr3D Or Liberty... Updates Or New Releases... What's The Best Out There?



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

I am currently running my Bionic with [R3]BLURR3D V 2.0 and am waiting on new update... Liberty appears to be the only other ROM out there but isn't past the ALPHA/BETA stage but am hoping that it will be released soon... Please update this post whenever a new release comes out or what you think is the best ROM and why...

I modified this post to try to keep it useful


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, question have you tried to purchase an app from the market on that ROM? I have the same one and I am unable to purchase. Theory said he's working on the API....


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Once I started using Liberty I could never go back to D3blurr3d. I love how it looks, but I hate how slow the moto lockscreen is. It's really jarring when you switch back from the AOSP lockscreen in Liberty.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Theory and Liberty are the only ones I've found at this time that have releases but hell I don't even know who's cooking what or what's being worked on at this time.

But that's as far as roms go..theres lots of mods lol

Sent from my Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Mikeymop I just downloaded a free app just to see if I could and it worked... I'm sure I will buy one soon and I'll let you know if that's the issue... That sucks.. About liberty... Is there only one version out now for the bionic? This is running smoothly but I'm always down to take some solid advice


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm running Liberty 48 with the Synergy theme and have not had one issue since installing. Waiting patiently for the "final" release.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

So liberty is still a work in progress but its working fine as it is now? I'm hearing about battery issues with it but the battery is the only thing on a phone that's subjective . . . There are so many factors involved with how long a battery will last it's hard to know the truth but it looks like I'm going to have to at least give liberty a try. . . Thanks again and people keep it coming you might say the same thing as someone else but that actually helps establish that point as a real factor good or bad


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Where are u guys getting liberty's roms


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

The market not able to purchase anything is not a rom problem. People with different phones are having the same problems. Its the new market. Androidcentral had an app review and a lot of people there couldn't download it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeypron (Oct 1, 2011)

I am running reblur 1.7 and love it. I have I am a moderate user and get about 30 hours of battery life. Might flash 1.8 this weekend. Have trouble with 3g jumping in and out but that's a verizon issue. 
Thanks for the hard work on these roms


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> Where are u guys getting liberty's roms


From the IRC channel.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Makentosh I did a little looking around for you about the Liberty ROM and it looks like because it is still alpha/beta and not in a final release state the only way to get it is through IRC Hopefully the full release will be out soon but if you want to grab it here is a link to the thread

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...rk-in-progress&p=132629&viewfull=1#post132629

Oh and as Vulpe nicely pointed out when he clearly could have been an ass and said something rude I clearly meant ROMs not MODs in the original Post... Thanks Vulpe


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

The last test build is still up on IRC as we speak.

chat.andirc.net

the channel is bionic


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

DROIDTH3ORY'S R3BLURRED 1.8 .ALL THE WAY! The unthrottling script saved my ass today and the mods are where its at. Liberty's a great rom but im all about this one.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Terryrook it's good to hear from another person enjoying this ROM. . . What's the best mod out right now?


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Terryrook it's good to hear from another person enjoying this ROM. . . What's the best mod out right now?


It really depends on if you want a blur rom or an AOSP feeling rom


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"Obsidian said:


> Terryrook it's good to hear from another person enjoying this ROM. . . What's the best mod out right now?


I just use the experience mod and I flashed the stock gmail and added the power boost. Untouchable. Oh and the unthrottling works great


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I just use the experience mod and I flashed the stock gmail and added the power boost. Untouchable. Oh and the unthrottling works great


I couldn't agree more... its going to be interesting to see what he does with 2.0... it should be out soon and the great little one click fastboot restore and root program that was just posted sounds flawless... its going to actually be fun to explore knowing that a fresh restart is just a one click program away... I don't mind RSD lite when needed but its not greats


----------



## pharmnatr (Sep 2, 2011)

mikeypron said:


> I am running reblur 1.7 and love it. I have I am a moderate user and get about 30 hours of battery life. Might flash 1.8 this weekend. Have trouble with 3g jumping in and out but that's a verizon issue.
> Thanks for the hard work on these roms


I just flashed 1.8. I've found my battery life was much better on 1.7.
I'll be interested to see if you have similar results.

Al

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

pharmnatr said:


> I just flashed 1.8. I've found my battery life was much better on 1.7.
> I'll be interested to see if you have similar results.
> 
> Al
> ...


Try going up to 2.0 I flashed it a little while ago and so far it looks like it is better on Battery than 1.8


----------



## shawn01 (Oct 8, 2011)

Liberty rc1 is best ROM ive ram... I just like the clean simple fast rom... Gteat battrty life...










Standard battery...


----------



## Shotc4ller (Oct 15, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> Once I started using Liberty I could never go back to D3blurr3d. I love how it looks, but I hate how slow the moto lockscreen is. It's really jarring when you switch back from the AOSP lockscreen in Liberty.


Liberty rom is the sh** 
Get the rom tool box to change fonts, boot images, and more.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been happy with all Roms that I've tested after Verizons stock rom.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Shotc4ller said:


> Liberty rom is the sh**
> Get the rom tool box to change fonts, boot images, and more.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I will have to check Liberty out sometime before R3BLURR3D 2.1 comes out...


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

R3 is the way to GO

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Try them both. Honestly its personal preference. Both seem to be great Rome! I'm just sticking with Liberty because that's what I ran on the DX

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

If you have not used R3blurred 2.0 with the new ICS theme they released last night...TRY IT NOW...Amazing!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> If you have not used R3blurred 2.0 with the new ICS theme they released last night...TRY IT NOW...Amazing!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I did the .893 update and am also currently running R3 2.0 with SCR3AM theme running... and yes it awesome. The ICS theme with the scroll bar toggle switches (plus clear placed next to it) ... along with a reboot ability added into the powerdown menu is definitely a huge leap in ease of use... I wonder what else will be added with 2.1


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Threads like this are stupid. It's a matter of opinion. Do you like AOSP or Blur? Vanilla or Chocolate ice cream?

Just dumb man...


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Threads like this are stupid. It's a matter of opinion. Do you like AOSP or Blur? Vanilla or Chocolate ice cream?
> 
> Just dumb man...


Everything is a matter of opinion just like you saying that this is dumb. All that adds up to your opinion which is lazy...

I think you need to also realize that most of the people that check threads like this out are noobies or may have just got their BIONICS and are wondering what's out there for them

Also putting things out there like the R3BlURR3D Devs put out a TH3ORY (S)CREAM basically a theme for V 2.0 that shows most of what is going to be added in 2.1...

Anyway 2.1 will have a reboot option on the powerdown menu as well as a scrolling toggle bar that controls 9 different toggle switches allowing for much easier control


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm running 5.5.893 Stock.

I love liberty though, and its compatible with 893.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Threads like this are stupid. It's a matter of opinion. Do you like AOSP or Blur? Vanilla or Chocolate ice cream?
> 
> Just dumb man...


I agree.

However can't resist answering: 1. AOSP; 2. Vanilla (not surprising huh?); 3. R3Blurr3d V2.0 and .893


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

Blur looks cool but AOSP runs better. A tough choice but I think I'd got for the performance.


----------

